# i shot an alpine goat.



## bigbuck144

i shot an alpine goat on the 16th of august. my dad is getting a shoulder mount of him done. he was shot with a crossbow to get him. i hit him right in the lungs!


----------



## wurgs

Good shot. :beer: Great looking ram!


----------



## bigbuck144

its called a ram jamboree its a big hunting perserve... now listen its not as bad as you think. the place is huge and i chased my goat for about 400 yards down a huge rocky hill to get him. anyways they released 20 rams and 10 wild boars. and your lucky to get a nice one because you got to be in the right spot at the right time...because they run around in like a 10 mile area and they have to come close enough to you to get one. anyways it felt like forever until i got him and found him... it is called the wilderness in everrett PA. the website to see pics is www.thewildernesspa.com


----------



## BigBlue

Nice shootin' neighbor! 
I'm heading to a ranch near Jim Thorpe, PA. on Wednesday for an elk hunt. My Brother-in-law made a deal with the owner. He has too many elk cows running around and wants to thin them out. About the only chance I'll get for elk in PA.
Don


----------



## bigbuck144

thanks for the reply. good luck to you on your elk hunt. rex.


----------



## thurdypointer

Sure am glad i dont live in Penn. where you have to go to a ranch to shoot a animal.


----------



## jgat

bigbuck144 said:


> because they run around in like a 10 mile area and they have to come close enough to you to get one.


Right from the web site you provided

"The Wilderness is located in Bedford County in the heart of the Appalachian Mountains. We are just 15 miles south west of Breezewood, PA. Our facility consists of three high fenced ranches totaling 600 acres and two lodges."

All three pens put together equal less than one square mile.


----------



## thurdypointer

> Right from the web site you provided
> 
> "The Wilderness is located in Bedford County in the heart of the Appalachian Mountains. We are just 15 miles south west of Breezewood, PA. Our facility consists of three high fenced ranches totaling 600 acres and two lodges."
> 
> All three pens put together equal less than one square mile.


Nice work!! That goes to show just how fair of a fight it truely was. Kinda sad if you ask me the goat never stood a chance


----------



## jgat

Another quote from the site
"All hunts guaranteed!"


----------



## thurdypointer

It's getting dirtier and dirtier by the second! I wish all hunts in the wild were garaunteed like that but then again thats not what the sport is about.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

They call it hunting not shooting for a reason.


----------



## bigbuck144

well first of all im only 15 so lets not even compare grown men with a kid. and second of all i did it because i enjoy eating them.they are very old rams that farmers would otherwise kill off and are ended up being bought for people to shoot. :******:


----------



## buckseye

whoa!! When I first looked at the topic I thought it said I shot an Airplane.
sorry for the interjection! drink on :beer:


----------



## R y a n

Let's all chill folks...

Enough with the grief.


----------



## wyogoose

I say who cares about the fence, it's a stupid goat not a rare wild species. Why do people have to go to websites and research a place just to give SH*^ to a fifteen year old kid. Who's acting like the kid in this post anyway? And besides it's not like the thing was tied to the tree. He still had to make the stalk and make a clean shot so I say congrats kid on a nice animal and to the ones giving him hell, give it a rest he's just a kid out hunting what he can where he can. We should be congradulating him not puting him down.


----------



## bigbuck144

THANK YOU! so much. thanks for supporting me and not trying to put me down! thanks for the congrats. yeah it was a pretty long stalk to finally get the right shot on him. i saw him an hour before i shot him and couldnt get a good clean shot so i waited it out and i finally got the most beautiful animal i have taken! ONCE AGAIN. THANK YOU FOR YOU KIND HEARTED THOUGHT! SINCERELY, REX. :beer: :beer:



> I say who cares about the fence, it's a stupid goat not a rare wild species. Why do people have to go to websites and research a place just to give SH*^ to a fifteen year old kid. Who's acting like the kid in this post anyway? And besides it's not like the thing was tied to the tree. He still had to make the stalk and make a clean shot so I say congrats kid on a nice animal and to the ones giving him hell, give it a rest he's just a kid out hunting what he can where he can. We should be congradulating him not puting him down.


----------



## whitehorse

an old farm goat?... I woulda used a kid with a handful of corn as a decoy

then again, i'd rather be huntin! you should try it out


----------



## bigbuck144

yeah really funny haha. :******: why dont you alll realize im a kid and your grown men.! your harrassing a 15 year old! :******: :******:


----------



## blhunter3

It doesnt matter if your a kid or not. Shooting a animal in a pen at any age isn't hunting or anything worth bragging about. This is a hunting website and you will catch alot of heat for shooting an animal in a pen. Because thats called penned in shooting not hunting. You need to know the difference


----------



## dblkluk

Done.


----------

